# Jetty fishing newbie, needs some pointers



## FishnWeldenChick (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm fairly new to fishing, have lot's to learn, but I drive down to Galveston, and Freeport any chance I get and toss out a line. I have had almost no success. I want to get into wade fishing down there too, but if I can't even get a good bite off the jetty..... Any advice for me? P.S. I am using a Billy Stix rod and an Abu Garcia Revo Inshore reel along with live shrimp, I use a 2oz egg weight and run about a foot and a half leader size 5 hook.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

You may want to move your post to here General Fishing Discussion, more traffic.....And don't give up, keep fishing,,,


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree with Pasadena, keep after it. I have probably fished the Surfside jetty more than any other place in saltwater. It is one of my favorite places in the world.

The problem with diagnosing the trouble remotely is that there are too many variables to put into a forum posting. Are you fishing far out, close to the beach? Weather? Water clarity? Tide conditions? Water temps?

My advice would be to get a second terminal tackle approach (ie fishing under a float) into your box and be ready to switch tactics if your first effort doesn't produce. Also, try moving around some on the jetty, fishing different places.

My next advice is to find someone on site to talk to. There are lots of good folk fishing on the jetty, many of them 2coolers, who would be more than happy to tell you what they are doing and why. You might also meet a good 2cooler who will meet up with you down there for the fishing. When I first started fishing there, you couldn't get a cart out on the jetty, so everyone used stringers for their fish. I would walk along and survey the day by looking for stringers. If someone had fish, I would note how they were fishing and try to imitate it when I got to my spot. Nowdays, with most folks taking coolers out, there are few stringers to see. We have to talk more.

My last advice is patience. They jetty is a great place to fish because it provides lots of habitat. But, it does not move, so you have to wait for the fish to come to you. I have had some wonderful 'catching' days on the jetty and many more very quiet 'fishing' days there, too.


----------



## Baffin Mad (Aug 19, 2011)

I have the most luck when I walk till I see a very distinct color change in the water and fish there. I try to find those subtle differences in structure tht might hold a few fish. I have slow days more often than knockouts but I try to learn something new everytime I go. Histprof is right on the money about observing others. We were having a tough time one day and happened to see a guy scraping something off of the rocks at water level and using it as bait. He was catching sheepshead left and right! Turned out he found that the fish were munching on little anemonies and used it to his advantage.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't fish the Galveston jetty much and I have never fished Freeport, but I fish the POC jettys a lot. I normally fish out of a boat. I don't catch fish every time. Sometimes the fish are just off. Sometimes I can catch a fish every cast. I have fished the jetty for hours only to have the tide turn and catch a limit in 30 minutes. Tide, weather, time of year are all factors. 

In general, the further you fish out on the jetty the better. I fish two basics rigs. One is very similar to what your are throwing. I use a 1 oz egg and a 1/0 j-hook. I know the hook seems small but it works. Hook the shrimp under the horn unless the sheephead or in. They will pick the shrimp off without getting hooked 90% of the time. This time of year thread the shrimp on the hook. Toss it out and work it. Let the weight hit the bottom, wait a couple seconds, pick up the rod tip and let the current move the bait a bit and let it settle to the rocks again. You should either get bit or lose baits. If you don't, keep moving untill you find the fish.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Histprof gave some great advice. 
Are you using wire leader ? If so, you may want to switch to fluorocarbon or monafilment leader. Keep the rig as simple as posible. Sometimes, I will just tie a small trebble hook onto my line and crimp a split shot up a foot from the hook. No leader. Use shrimp. Don't be afraid to throw a 1/4 Oz. Jig with a plastic tail. Also one of my favortie lures on the rocks is a gold spoon. Just don't let either sink to to bottom.


----------



## FishnWeldenChick (Nov 7, 2011)

All great advice! I really appreciate the tips. I guess I need to learn more about tides and current as well. I'm the kind of person who will go out to fish when no one else is in hopes that I'll be reeling them in since no one else is around.


----------



## Baffin Mad (Aug 19, 2011)

FishnWeldenChick said:


> All great advice! I really appreciate the tips. I guess I need to learn more about tides and current as well. I'm the kind of person who will go out to fish when no one else is in hopes that I'll be reeling them in since no one else is around.


That is definately me!! Im the guy at the end of the Jetty when its 30 degrees and wind is blowing sideways rain lol.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

FishnWeldenChick said:


> All great advice! I really appreciate the tips. I guess I need to learn more about tides and current as well. I'm the kind of person who will go out to fish when no one else is in hopes that I'll be reeling them in since no one else is around.


Pick up a Tide Chart from any Bait camp or go on line.

When fishing the jetty's try to go 2 hours before a high or low tide. The current will be moving slower at those times and makes it much easier to fish.


----------

